# would we take the God Emperor seriously?



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

*lets say the Emperor came to our Earth, in his armor and everything










and he proclaimed himself savior of humanity... would we take him serious or would the whole world laugh at him*


----------



## nmoxey20 (Feb 26, 2013)

In all honesty the whole world apart from possibly some die hard warhammer 40k fans. Atleast up until the point he stormbolters someone in the face...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Showing off epic size and crazy abilities I think that we would either try and kill him off, blame the russians or just sit in awe. Giant with powers aint much to be laughed at, well apart from that haircut!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

So you are asking if we would take it seriously if a 9 foot tall man with armed with a flaming sword and an army of genetically enhanced, post human super soldiers all clad in nigh on impenetrable armour, rucked up and said 

'I'm in charge now and there's gonna be changes'

Would we take him seriously?

Nah, just ignore him. 
Barrack Obama would probably just pimp slap him and tell him to be quiet


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

I'd be like;

"Dude, get me a reduction in my council tax, a comfy chair for work and an 8 pack of Amstel and I will go kick anyones arse in your all divine beer providing name. Just not on Sundays mind, I like a lie in then"

We would have us a deal right there.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think that GW would end up suing him for the use of a registered trademark


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

demonictalkin56 said:


> I think that GW would end up suing him for the use of a registered trademark


Lol

We don't have a problem with who you are but we insist that you must stop operating under the name god emperor as it is detrimental to our business


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i think it would be hilarious if he turned up. half his armor would be nicked in the first 5 seconds and melted down into gold teeth. and his land raider would be up on blocks before you could say "Golden throne"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> I think that GW would end up suing him for the use of a registered trademark


:goodpost:

Fecking awesome :laugh:


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

Depends on how reliable his claims were. If the entire Battlefleet Solar popped into orbit and the ISS crew got to shake their hands, sure, I'll buy it.

If "The Emperor", a man in a cosplay costume on public access cable television, proclaimed himself to be the emperor of all mankind, I might have a few things that'd need to be cleared up. There's also the fact that our modern military might have a thing or two to discuss with the Imperial Guard (good lord, lads, could your tanks get _any_ taller and flatter?)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

We'd all be laughing right up to the point he turns as all into newts.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Calistrasza said:


> Depends on how reliable his claims were. If the entire Battlefleet Solar popped into orbit and the ISS crew got to shake their hands, sure, I'll buy it.
> 
> If "The Emperor", a man in a cosplay costume on public access cable television, proclaimed himself to be the emperor of all mankind, I might have a few things that'd need to be cleared up. There's also the fact that our modern military might have a thing or two to discuss with the Imperial Guard (good lord, lads, could your tanks get _any_ taller and flatter?)


I wouldn't laugh to hard. Considering the fact their heavy bolters could probably tear a abrams to shreds.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> I wouldn't laugh to hard. Considering the fact their heavy bolters could probably tear a abrams to shreds.


Everything I've seen says they are anti-personnel not armour.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't take it seriously at first until he started to demostrate his power.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> We'd all be laughing right up to the point he turns as all into newts.


"She turned me into a Newt..... i got better" :goodpost:

but back on the subject i proably wouldnt until he shows his power or that of his armies you couldnt stop an army of space marines, actually would you need tank guns or something like a 50 cal to get through their armour?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Battman said:


> actually would you need tank guns or something like a 50 cal to get through their armour?


Opinion varies and you can never really know.

Pretty safe to say tho' that any military grade fire arm from assault rifle up will hit power armour with enough force to knock the SM to the ground even if it doesn't penetrate.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> I wouldn't laugh to hard. Considering the fact their heavy bolters could probably tear a abrams to shreds.


Please resist the urge to compare fictional retard weapons to armaments bound by real world physics. It tends to go no where.

On a more jovial note I personally think that the emperor would look take one look at our religions and ideologies and say screw it. Shortly afterwards he would launch a unilateral military assault aimed at enslaving the entire planet in 2-3 days. After all he wasn't stupid, and I doubt he would think introducing himself as our rightful ruler would be a sound approach, when no one on this planet knows who the fuck he is.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

if this happened and his battlefleet rock up and all that jazz im pretty sure some genious somewhere would feel the urge to press the big red button, then it would be a nuclear free-for-all..


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Battman said:


> "She turned me into a Newt..... i got better" :goodpost:
> 
> but back on the subject i proably wouldnt until he shows his power or that of his armies you couldnt stop an army of space marines, actually would you need tank guns or something like a 50 cal to get through their armour?


Sure glad I have a .50 cal Desert Eagle .... Them soldiers would go down faster than my mom on Prom night:shok:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Sure glad I have a .50 cal Desert Eagle .... Them soldiers would go down faster than my mom on Prom night:shok:


Think you might need a bit more punch than a hand gun somehow.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Think you might need a bit more punch than a hand gun somehow.


Yeah I think you would be right with that Magpie, some thing quite a bit bigger or more powerful


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have put holes in engine blocks with it ( 454 Big Block, and a 351 Windsor ) ... not sure how much up close punch you are looking for, but the DE has it for a hand cannon. Now if you wanted to reach out and touch a Space Marine from about a mile away .... M82A1. That is what I am going to get next. I think I may have problems .... he he he.:crazy:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Wouldn't put too much faith in an engine block, cast iron or alloy is nothing like armour plate.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

also you gotta think ork weapons cant be much better then some of the modern day guns and they have the power to go through power armour.
also cant space marine scouts be armed with shotguns which can punch through power armour?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think we would have a choice. Once the drop pods start slamming down in all the major cities, I think he would be taken very seriously. 

This reminds me of a short story in one of them Space Marine battles books where a planet was being cleansed by a Space Marine force. Assault cannon armed Terminators teleported in and made short work of the planetary govenment.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> also cant space marine scouts be armed with shotguns which can punch through power armour?


Don`t shotguns have a retardedly low AP value? In tabletop everything (almost) can kill everything with good enough luck. Heck, your guardsmen can stab terminators to death. But I cant remember having read of a guardsman stabbing a Terminator to death with a combat knife in fiction though. 

Really, if the Emp showed up they`d try to lock him up into a mental asylum.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The world would take the big E as seriously as we take threads posted by the OP


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The Emperor is already among us






And he's a complete tool!


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

The Emperor's nice though. He'd just sit down, have a nice cup of tea and a chat with all the world's leaders. Maybe sort out the middle east and knock some sense into the scientologists (can you imagine Tom Cruise's reaction? he'd explode!), you know, tell everyone to chill out so he could have everyone's attention. Tell people to be good to one another and everything would be cool. He'd then leave to go off to the next planet that needed enlightening and we'd never see him again. Instead the empire's accountants would turn up asking for tributes and we'd be 'enslaved'.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

King Gary said:


> Instead the empire's accountants would turn up asking for tributes and we'd be 'enslaved'.


Kinda the way Europe is working at the moment!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Kinda the way Europe is working at the moment!


Not much would change really.....


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Kinda the way Europe is working at the moment!


Except a little bit less right-wing nut jobby


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Please resist the urge to compare fictional retard weapons to armaments bound by real world physics. It tends to go no where.
> 
> On a more jovial note I personally think that the emperor would look take one look at our religions and ideologies and say screw it. Shortly afterwards he would launch a unilateral military assault aimed at enslaving the entire planet in 2-3 days. After all he wasn't stupid, and I doubt he would think introducing himself as our rightful ruler would be a sound approach, when no one on this planet knows who the fuck he is.



 A solid-fuel rocket propellant base
 An outer casing containing conventional charge
 Gyrostabilizer
 Mass-reactive fuse. Has a split-second timer to delay detonation upon impact until after the shot penetrates the target.
 Hardened diamantine penetrating tip. This allows for the bolt to penetrate most armor before detonation.
 Main Explosive Charge
 Depleted deuterium core. This is a very dense material, adding weight and thus momentum to the round when in flight. This aids in the bolt's penetration of the victim.
Wow that sounds allot like a recoilless rifle round to me.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I reckon that'd be a sticky situation for a thinking man, certainly. However, Australians generally ignore, revile or tolerate politicians, and once the talking started and initial excitement of a shiny gold spaceman died down, we'd get back to our old habits.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Gotra be better than the asshats in government at the moment.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

everyone would point say oooo shiney things, then laugh, same as if someone came to earth calling himself the son of god (don't mean David Ike either) say yeah right buddy and the Westbro baptist church would fall to thier knees as he smote them on high...cause they pissed him off.....no? well anyway think people would just wave him off as another wanna be god or something


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> A solid-fuel rocket propellant base
> An outer casing containing conventional charge
> Gyrostabilizer
> Mass-reactive fuse. Has a split-second timer to delay detonation upon impact until after the shot penetrates the target.
> ...


Sure does 
With the following notable exceptions: 
1. A Recoilless Rifle does not fire solid fuel rockets.
3. An RCL round does not have a gyrostabiliser
4. RCL rounds to do not have time delay fuses
5. RCL rounds use hollow charge or squash head against armour
7. The is no such thing as depleted deuterium, (you can't deplete any further than hydrogen). RCL rounds do not use high density penetrators not having sufficient velocity to make extra weight do anything other than shorten the range of the weapon.

But yeh, other than that sounds exactly like a Recoilless Rifle round, which would have next to no chance of penetrating the frontal armour of an M1.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think it depends on if he comes alone or with an army of marines. If he comes alone, no one will take him seriously up to the point that he starts killing people, at which point he would probably be destroyed (though at what cost?)

If he came with his faithful marines though, they would absolutely annihilated our (comparatively) primitive military forces in a matter of weeks, if not days.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> I think it depends on if he comes alone or with an army of marines. If he comes alone, no one will take him seriously up to the point that he starts killing people, at which point he would probably be destroyed (though at what cost?)
> 
> If he came with his faithful marines though, they would absolutely annihilated our (comparatively) primitive military forces in a matter of weeks, if not days.


Why would he start killing people?

Wouldn't he be more likely to go about healing and all that?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

if the governments would decide to fight Him I'd shat my pants and get my ass to join the Imperium on my own.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why would he start killing people?
> 
> Wouldn't he be more likely to go about healing and all that?


Because going off the OPs description, he comes down in full battle armor with a flaming sword. People aren't probably going to let him heal people wearing that


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> Because going off the OPs description, he comes down in full battle armor with a flaming sword. People aren't probably going to let him heal people wearing that


maybe not but that doesn't mean he'll start killing them.

It just doesn't strike me as the "Empy" thing to do.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> maybe not but that doesn't mean he'll start killing them.
> 
> It just doesn't strike me as the "Empy" thing to do.


Maybe. I don't know how much the new HH books talk about him, but I know him only from a 40k context.

Based on the nations of the world, I predict the following were he to arrive. Various countries would vie for control of him, making offers and killing each other to get their hands on such an intense badass. Eventually either he would get fed up with them or would agree to one, at which point attempts would be made on his life. Naturally, they would fail. He would then proceed to march on a warpath to destroy those who had threatened his life and then would be attacked back by them. Eventually the nations of the world would realize how unnaturally powerful he is and send all their forces to destroy him, eventually succeeding (even if it meant blasting him with nuke after nuke), though at a high cost in their own men.

Obviously this might not be right, but it's what I think would happen.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> Maybe. I don't know how much the new HH books talk about him, but I know him only from a 40k context.
> 
> Based on the nations of the world, I predict the following were he to arrive. Various countries would vie for control of him, making offers and killing each other to get their hands on such an intense badass. Eventually either he would get fed up with them or would agree to one, at which point attempts would be made on his life. Naturally, they would fail. He would then proceed to march on a warpath to destroy those who had threatened his life and then would be attacked back by them. Eventually the nations of the world would realize how unnaturally powerful he is and send all their forces to destroy him, eventually succeeding (even if it meant blasting him with nuke after nuke), though at a high cost in their own men.
> 
> Obviously this might not be right, but it's what I think would happen.


the only thing I disagree on is the fact that they would be unlikely to succeed.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> if the governments would decide to fight Him I'd shat my pants and get my ass to join the Imperium on my own.


but if they decided to join him, then i guess the more *cough cough* shadow elements would wait to see what gene tech they could get off him, all that power in one being, someone in the darker organisations are going to be rubbing thier hands with glee.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

gothik said:


> but if they decided to join him, then i guess the more *cough cough* shadow elements would wait to see what gene tech they could get off him, all that power in one being, someone in the darker organisations are going to be rubbing thier hands with glee.


no organisation of THIS earth would stand a chance succeeding at anything against the Emperor or his own organisations


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well, the Emperor had some high ideals for uniting earth and abolishing religion which wouldn't go down too well with a couple of nations and religions, and he also tends not to mind assassination or outright warfare to get his way. His ability to read minds can't be great for us mere mortals who may have our own ideas about what to do with him, and the great crusade is evidence that he won't hold back on a brutally oppressive regime with intense social programming to align humanity together (for the greater good?).

I think he'd consolidate a power base, ensure he remained low key, and use his time sowing the seeds he required to create a worldwide revolution, in two or three generations' time. Due to his lifespan, that probably wouldn't be an issue for him.


----------



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

If he shows up with his fleet, I guess the world will over-react by launching nukes.

If he shows up with this space marines, after a short battle (which we will be outgunned) the world powers will probably launch all of our nukes (which have the capability of self-Exterminatus).

He is a psyker anyway, he can "control" minds, so why risking war? But the Emperor then will have a tough job rooting out corruption in various government. And hopefully he doesn't change our Paradise Planet into a Fortress World or a Factory World, because I would rather see the sea and beach rather than seeing tall factories or hive cities.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

even in the 41st millenium corruption is not unheard off, who knows maybe someone will strike a deal with one of his entourage........besides its like the age old question, if christ came back to earth would we believe it or pass it off as some derranged religious fanatic like any other who claim to be the son of god? so would we believe that this being is A) human and B) master of mankind....not in this world


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Since looking at him makes mortals go blind. See "Shadows of Treachery".

Ya... also the fact he is a insanely powerful psyker, and is a super genius that can make basically anything...

I think he alone would concur the earth in under a month.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Reaper45 said:


> Depleted deuterium core. This is a very dense material, adding weight and thus momentum to the round when in flight. This aids in the bolt's penetration of the victim.







Magpie_Oz said:


> 7. The is no such thing as depleted deuterium, (you can't deplete any further than hydrogen).


Deuterium is an isotope of hydrogen, meaning it contains the same number of protons and electrons (thus ensuring identical chemical properties). However, it contains an additional neutron in its nucleus. Functionally, this does not effect broad-scale chemistry at all (it will still react like hydrogen in every way), but due to its additional mass, means that there will be subtle differences in things like kinetics, since most reactions are 'lazy' and favour the lighter isotope, in this case, hydrogen.

Hydrogen consists of a single proton in its nucleus, and an electron in an outer shell preserving charge balance.

Deuterium contains a proton and a neutron in its nucleus, and a single electron in an outer shell preserving charge balance.

Deuterium is a STABLE isotope of hydrogen. This means there is no radioactive decay series involving the nucleus. There is no way to lose the neutron to become 'depleted', and even if there was, it would then be identical to hydrogen, and thus, just hydrogen, not 'depleted deuterium'.

Interestingly, since the mass of an electron is negligible, the relative difference in mass between hydrogen and deuterium is enormous. 1 vs 2 means that deuterium weighs effectively twice as much as hydrogen. As such, kinetic effects are extremely effective at segregating hydrogen from deuterium, the hydrogen-deuterium fractionation system shows the widest stable isotope range of any substance known to man.

Scientists (such as myself) use variation in hydrogen isotope ratios to investigate processes affecting water across the planet, such as evaporation, precipitation and water-rock interactions.

Functionally, putting 'depleted deuterium' or hydrogen in a round would not work in any way similarly to depleted uranium ammunition, because hydrogen is so light. IT WOULD BE SHIT.

The only reason to put hydrogen in would be to make something explosive, and gases are generally not suitable for that sort of thing.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Logaan said:


> I'd be like;
> 
> "Dude, get me a reduction in my council tax, a comfy chair for work and an 8 pack of Amstel and I will go kick anyones arse in your all divine beer providing name. Just not on Sundays mind, I like a lie in then"
> 
> We would have us a deal right there.


Amstel!!! I'd tell him to piss off and get a real beer made from hops. The big E strikes me as a _Bishops Finger_ kind of guy.

(That's an ale for all you non UK people)


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Functionally, putting 'depleted deuterium' or hydrogen in a round would not work in any way similarly to depleted uranium ammunition, because hydrogen is so light. IT WOULD BE SHIT.


We need osmium rounds.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Isn't implied somewhere that the God Emperor was all the great prophets from all of history? And hew as trying to guide us as best as he could?

Therefore when he stepped out of the shadows couldn't he (with his extreme knowledge of every religion) bring about peace on earth. He would appear in the minds of the faithful as which ever prophet they believed in.

Jews and Christians: The son of God/Jesus
Muslims: Muhammad
Scientology: L. Ron Hubbard
(sue me if I am wrong)

There would be a few groups whom he wasn't the inspiration for so he would have no power over... but they would be so few in number that it wouldn't matter. Even atheist would follow him because he's some sort of super genius and atheist dig science.

He would "enslave" the world with words and very little bloodshed.

That is if he was infact the actual God Emperor... if he was just some 9 foot tall nut job he'd get killed in less then a week.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> The big E strikes me as a _Bishops Finger_ kind of guy.


Doubtful, E isn't big on religion, or _deviancy_ :laugh:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Given our track record of how we deal with people who turn up in suits of armour, we'd probably ridicule him for being a virgin. :laugh:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Given our track record of how we deal with people in suits of armour, we'd probably ridicule him for being a virgin. :laugh:


In the Emp's case I think that would be nothing other than an accurate description?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Given our track record of how we deal with people who turn up in suits of armour, we'd probably ridicule him for being a virgin. :laugh:


I'll never see the Big E in the same light :laugh:


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

If big E showed up with his fleet on our doorsteps I would probably start a Chaos cult. For some reason I don't think doomsday worshippers will be in short supply:grin: That and the possibility of the Chaos gods themselves meddling in his affairs is just too much for me to pass up. Some people just like to watch the world burn^^.


----------



## knight-of-nurgle (Mar 31, 2010)

I reckon the Emperor would come with a massive army so we would all be screwed.
Here's what I think would happen, the Big E would reveal himself saying the world should obey him, each government would tell him to Bugger off calling him a tyrant getting into some stupid morale debate, most likely some would attack mostly likely those in the Middle East.

Emperor would get annoyed going around wiping out those who resist until the earth is subdued any resistance would be mercilessly crushed probably annillate country after country till everyone submits taking control of Earth. Best bet would be for everyone just to bow down and hope he spares us instead of wiping us out for going against the imperial truth.
I generally refuse to believe that the Emperor would be one of those push over peace seekers mostly every bit of fluff points to the fact he wouldn't mess around with those who shove his offers back into his face. He would only give earth one chance before he probably just kills everyone just look at his harsh orders before the heresy.


----------

